# heavyiron's first cycle ever~1988



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Thought I would share what guys like me were taking back in the late 80's.

*Stats*

I was 20 years old and had trained a few years off and on. I weighed a little over 200lbs. I never used any steroids previously. I did high volume, high intensity training.

*My first cycle*

_All doses are approximate as I injected every 3 days the entire cycle._

Week 1 400mg Test C
Week 2 600mg Test C
Week 3 800mg Test C
Week 4 1 gram Test C
Week 5 1,200mg Test C
Week 6 1,400mg Test C
Week 7 1,600mg Test C
Week 8 1,600mg Test C

No PCT. LOL!

I loved my first cycle. I had zero problems and gained huge. I lost little to no strength afterwards but did drop about 10lbs in the next 2 months.

8 weeks off and then I jumped back on again. =)


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice cycle, i like the taper up. Im researching into that myself.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

its old piramide system for cycles


----------



## cutright (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a hell of a first cycle...did u run anything else...AI..etc.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow ! lol  sounds like fun, the shit we got away with in our younger days !


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

cutright said:


> That's a hell of a first cycle...did u run anything else...AI..etc.


No, nothing at all. LOL!

I had a bit of water retention...


----------



## cutright (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol that's good stuff!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 4, 2011)

wow never cease to amaze me


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 4, 2011)

wow! back in the 80's did they even have AI's ?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice cycle. Now the next question..... what did your workout attire consist of? Headband? Did you carry around a boom-box? Did you wear parachute pants and sunglasses while hitting the weights? ect.......


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL No DH the 80's was those highly colorful baggy pajama looking  pants and small tank tops lol and high top nikes lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Nice cycle. Now the next question..... what did your workout attire consist of? Headband? Did you carry around a boom-box? Did you wear parachute pants and sunglasses while hitting the weights? ect.......


 Gold's Gym sweat shirt and jean shorts. My trainer made me get rid of the jean shorts since the rivets damage the benches. I wore black shorts and whatever bright ass colored Gold's Gym sweat shit I had. Back then pastels were pretty popular. LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

*My second cycle*

_All doses are approximate as I injected every 3 days the entire cycle._

Week 1-8 50mg Anadrol daily

Week 1 400mg Test C
Week 2 600mg Test C
Week 3 800mg Test C
Week 4 1 gram Test C
Week 5 1,200mg Test C
Week 6 1,400mg Test C
Week 7 1,600mg Test C
Week 8 1,600mg Test C

I blew up huge on my second run. It was an amazing cycle with big strength increases.

No PCT. 

Off 8 weeks and back on again.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2011)

holy shit!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

this that amount of test in your system, it would have probably only been the last 3-4 weeks without gears . . correct?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> this that amount of test in your system, it would have probably only been the last 3-4 weeks without gears . . correct?


 Not sure how long that final T dose would take to reach baseline but 2 weeks seems reasonable so maybe 6 weeks of actual time off. However after years of scar tissue and many multiple depots, release times likely extend beyond typical clearance times.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2011)

But 10 years ago you can get a lot more easy all pharma gear that is 100% legit,when UGLs are not even start to produce..its all before British Dragon,Eurochem,etc start line.

I hate when 1997 stop Negma Parabolan production or also Masteron amps.
Also Halotestin in Italy and Oxanadrolone.

and so on..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Nice cycle, i like the taper up. Im researching into that myself.


 If you need any help with your research let me know. I have used increasing doses many many times.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 17, 2011)

This was an awesome read.  Crazy shit Heavy.  It is amazing that you were able to run those doses without PCT or estro support and not suffer horrible sides.  Do you still seem to be able to run little AI or SERMs during cycle or have you become more prone to estro sides over the years?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This was an awesome read. Crazy shit Heavy. It is amazing that you were able to run those doses without PCT or estro support and not suffer horrible sides. Do you still seem to be able to run little AI or SERMs during cycle or have you become more prone to estro sides over the years?


 Yeah, I get gyno flare ups a bit more these days.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 18, 2011)

cutright said:


> That's a hell of a first cycle...did u run anything else...AI..etc.





bknoxx said:


> wow! back in the 80's did they even have AI's ?



To my knowledge, they are quite a bit more recent, like mid to late 90s.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 9, 2012)

Heavy, did you sport a Mullet hairdo back in "the day?"  

Business up front/Party in the rear!!

lol


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 9, 2012)

Lmfao where did that come from hahahaa!!
I might try a blast using that dosing protocol i like! The most i ever did pyramis was going up to 750a week then back down to 250 to finish no pct or ai just winny tabs 10ml a day for a month


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL, I remember my first, was similar, with added compounds and no PCT! haha but damn I blew the fuck up!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 9, 2012)

Hell ya i went from 165 tall skinny to 195 in 70 days lol!! I was very wet to say the least lol!! But man i felt so good!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I get gyno flare ups a bit more these days.



Any idea why? You think it has anything to do with past use issues?
Or maybe as we get older we have more estrogen in our system?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 9, 2012)

wow, looks like a great cycle....i was born in 1988 lol


----------



## BigBird (Jan 9, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> *Lmfao where did that come from hahahaa!!*
> I might try a blast using that dosing protocol i like! The most i ever did pyramis was going up to 750a week then back down to 250 to finish no pct or ai just winny tabs 10ml a day for a month


 
Well, as soon as they started discussing the typical 80's gym attire and baggy pajama pants, etc. it brought back memories of the mullets.

I didn't get gyno that was noticeable from the outside, but underneath the nip was a hardened and damn sensitive "breat bud" and my nips also excreted that "witch's brew" or whatever the slang term is for male lactation.  Nevertheless, had to get surgery to remove the breast bud after my 1st cycle in 1996 - No AIs and no PCT.  Just like Heavy's 1st cherry-popping cycle,  lol.  But holy shit, I sure did blow up and get massive overnight with mammoth strength increases - almost 30lbs in nearly 6 weeks and not eating much calories either.  Receptor sites were so new and clean back then ha.


----------



## Deity (Jan 9, 2012)

Heavy do you think you could write up some example cycles with test tren and mast that includes raising the doses, or even just deca and test as an example? Interested in what you've found works best for pyramiding.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jan 10, 2012)

^^Same here!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2012)

Deity said:


> Heavy do you think you could write up some example cycles with test tren and mast that includes raising the doses, or even just deca and test as an example? Interested in what you've found works best for pyramiding.



Ditto the test, tren and mast as I'm going to start one soon.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2012)

Thinking 100 prop ed, 50 tren ed to start, not sure about mast dose?


----------



## Deity (Jan 12, 2012)

I am interested in Heavy's input as always.


----------



## GrappleStrong (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahh shit big bird i got that shit right now... Fucking sucks im sensitive and i ran a prohormone called m1 test never thought i would get any real sides from it i always have a pct handy for gear but i didnt this time and when i realized it was there it was too late.. will letro not get rid of the hard little lumps behind the nipps? its not readily visible but i can feel the small nots behind my nips. And if not with letro how much does the surgery run ball park?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 31, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Thinking 100 prop ed, 50 tren ed to start, not sure about mast dose?



I like Mast around 350-500mg weekly.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Thinking 100 prop ed, 50 tren ed to start, not sure about mast dose?


 

1050mg EW at the last 3 weeks was insane.  Basically 150mg ED.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 11, 2012)

Heavy u got some old school pictures ?


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 11, 2012)

my first cycle was a tren e only cycle no pct. but i loved it.
heavy with that much test did you get any gyno?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 11, 2012)

My first one I did 400mg of deca for 8 weeks and gained 30lbs... From 170 to 200, and my bench went up 80lbs.


----------

